# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Looking For: Last Of The Mohicans - sheet music

## JerBear

Anyone have any idea where to find sheet music for Last of The Mohicans (the Daniel Day Lewis movie theme song)? The only thing I found costs over $200 for high school bands. Thanks for your help.

----------


## Shanachie

The tune you are asking about is called The Gael. Below is a link to a thread on The session.org where they talk a bit about it. This one wasn't that tough to figure out by ear.

http://www.thesession.org/discussions/display/1268

Here is a link to the music:http://www.mohicanpress.com/images/Gael_SheetMusic.jpg

I think to get the sound like in the movie soundtrack you need to lower it an octave.

Good luck. It's a catchy song.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I threw this together some time ago...

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/gr...cussionid=1653

----------


## JerBear

Many thanks. This is why I love Mandolin Cafe.

----------

